# Spraying With Hard Water



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you use it?

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/hard-water-affects-herbicide-efficacy


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They don't really give specifics to what they consider "hard" water. I know our softener is set for 35 grains and we use the salt meant for iron removal.

We've had good luck just adding enough 28% to the mix to make up five percent of the volume, we also use Synergy as well.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Very good read thanks.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vey informative. Probably why Roundup Ultra needs to be double dosed to do anything here. We have loads of calcium in our well water. Can't even wash the tractors or cars with it. Have to use rain water instead.

IBC totes and eavestroughs are my friends.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Very good article. One of the wells on our place has some magnesium and slight amount of iron. Never knew this about the water affecting chemical effectiveness Thanks


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I've started using a product called AMS Xtra. My water is loaded with calcium.

http://www.drexchem.com/tabid/86/Default.aspx?ProductID=10002


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have always sprayed ams with round up at the 2 lb per acre rate. I use Class Act Flex now which is ams plus some other surfactants. I have extremely hard water. Add ams to sprayer when half full and agitate to condition water before adding glyphosate. Even if you have great water, ams just makes the glyphosate work better. The nitrogen tricks the plant into thinking you are feeding it and absorbs more chemical.


----------

